# Dark Strategies Next Project



## Dark Strategies (Sep 17, 2009)

Greetings,

Ramping up my next painting after the Servitor is complete (more to come on that by the way). 

Up next is a young Commissar concept. The image you see is the initial rough before applying the paint goodness.

Enjoy.

... More to come.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Very characterful so far; I am looking forward to seeing the colour.

The only thing that does not seem spot-on is the peak of his hat, which seems slightly uneven to me.


----------

